# Rusted Critter Nation... is there hope?



## littlejlev (Jul 13, 2014)

I got a critter nation from one of my friends today, she had rats years ago, but after they died her family just put the cage outside so it's been sitting there rusting. I'm going to be taking in some rats that need to be rehomed, but no cage for them. I'd really like to use this cage, but the problem is, sitting outside has caused some pretty bad rust issues. The normal, as well as some of the coating chipping.

Is there any hope in repairing it? Would I be able to sand and get something to recoat it?


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

When I first got my Ferret Nation it was super rusted as well. I got mine for free from a guy from work after helping him re-home his ferret. What I did with mine is first of all I took it outside and cleaned the whole thing. Afterwards I had a friend sand blast all of the paint and rust off of the cage after taking it apart. Once that was done a friend of mine helped spray paint all of the parts over with rustoleum. You can get super creative and pick any color of the rainbow. I just chose black because it goes good with any cage liner, hammock, and toy I put in to the cage. Once the rustoleum goes on let the cage sit for about a week or so before you put it back together and let your rats use it.

Edit: I recommend replacing all of the screws too if it is rusted. I did this with my cage. I had a friend of mine put WD40 in the doors to help open them.


----------



## littlejlev (Jul 13, 2014)

Phantom said:


> When I first got my Ferret Nation it was super rusted as well. I got mine for free from a guy from work after helping him re-home his ferret. What I did with mine is first of all I took it outside and cleaned the whole thing. Afterwards I had a friend sand blast all of the paint and rust off of the cage after taking it apart. Once that was done a friend of mine helped spray paint all of the parts over with rustoleum. You can get super creative and pick any color of the rainbow. I just chose black because it goes good with any cage liner, hammock, and toy I put in to the cage. Once the rustoleum goes on let the cage sit for about a week or so before you put it back together and let your rats use it.
> 
> Edit: I recommend replacing all of the screws too if it is rusted. I did this with my cage. I had a friend of mine put WD40 in the doors to help open them.


Okay, thank you! What did you do for the door handles and the rods attached to them? Was WD40 put there as well?


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Yup. I used WD40 on absolutely everything that needed it, and I tried sand blasting as much rust as I could off of it. At the time, the sand in the sand blaster was somehow a little wet so it took my friend and I a while. It will probably not take you very long to strip all of the paint and rust off at all if the sand you use is completely dry. 
Before and after pictures of the cage would be really cool to see. It surprised me at first how much I was able to get my cage to change. I wish I could show you my before and after pictures, but I deleted the picture of the rusty cage.


----------



## littlejlev (Jul 13, 2014)

Phantom said:


> Yup. I used WD40 on absolutely everything that needed it, and I tried sand blasting as much rust as I could off of it. At the time, the sand in the sand blaster was somehow a little wet so it took my friend and I a while. It will probably not take you very long to strip all of the paint and rust off at all if the sand you use is completely dry.
> Before and after pictures of the cage would be really cool to see. It surprised me at first how much I was able to get my cage to change. I wish I could show you my before and after pictures, but I deleted the picture of the rusty cage.


Thanks! I currently don't have anybody I can think of with a sand blaster, but some steel wool and a ton of elbow grease should help.
I could do that!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Question... I have quite a few cages and the one is starting to rust quite a bit. I always cover the rust with cloth bedding but I need to know if the rust is very bad for them??? If so I'll make a plan to fix it up. I take in fosters occasionally so I have about 5 spare cages that could use a touch up.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

As far as I know, rust is not good for any animal, would they happen to chew on it or come across it. Rust also eats away at the rest of the metal causing the rusted area to increase in size. It's very much a chemical reaction of oxygen reacting with the metal and moisture. I would go ahead and try to sand the rust off, if it's not the whole cage that is rusted, and repaint the area with some rustoleum to seal the metal and keep it from coming in to contact with oxygen. You wouldn't have to sand blast the whole cage if it's just one or two areas. Sand blasting just goes a little faster than sanding does.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for the info


----------

